# Birth Control makes IBS Worse?



## Bostongirl (Sep 16, 2010)

I've had IBS C and sometimes D for the past 2 years, I've tried several different types of birth control, and every time I take it within a week my IBS gets to be unbearable. I was wondering if anyone else has had this problem and if there's any way to control IBS while on birth control?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If you look at the top of this forum you will see a thread entitled "IBS & Hormones". Give it a quick read. For some female IBS'ers there is a strong connection between their hormones and flare ups. Do a search or read through this forum and you will see you are far from alone. But everyone is different. Some gals find some birth control helps them reduce symptoms. Others, like you, see an increase in symptoms. Sometimes it depends on the type of med used. You could work with your GYN and try some other types or brands of birth control to see if one is better for you.All the best


----------



## Sick_Ninja (Jul 19, 2010)

i find that when i go onto the sugar pills, to allow my period to happen the symptoms increase.but i've read that from 3-4 days before your period your IBS can become irritated and become painful.but i think period pain and IBS are a pretty bad combination


----------



## Jane2345 (Jun 28, 2010)

Have a good check of the ingredients of your birth control, some ingredients are not so obvious, i found one of mine contained lactose (as a binder) which didnt help with my symptoms.


----------

